# calvinism and social work



## bill c. (Nov 6, 2006)

I remember from my RC seminary days that one of my church history profs lauded the social services provided by the church prior to the Reformation and lamented that the Reformers didn't continue this tradition. Many of you here are more knowledgable than I in the area of church history. Do you think this is true?

Anyone know of any Reformed writers who wrote about social services such as hospitals, or care of the poor and aged? I'm not talking about the Social Gospel here. I work in the field of social work with the elderly. When it comes time to talk about what churches do for the elderly everyone points to the RC church. A few of my co-workers who are PCUSA point out what their denomination does. How about the Reformed?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't have any writings on this subject, but I agree with the idea and am praying hard and working just as hard to get money so I can begin my part to do this! The Church SHOULD be the people providing such care in my opinion, NOT the world.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 6, 2006)

This thread may be of interest.


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 6, 2006)

This article taken from the Standard Bearer speaks to the topic. And yes, the reformed churches definately did social work.



> The proper work of the deacons includes the care not only of the poor, but also of those members of the church who are sick, widowed, orphaned, disabled, or in other ways physically afflicted. In past articles we have argued this point both from scriptural principles and from the example of other Reformed diaconates throughout the history of the church. Particularly we noted that the deacons in Geneva, during and after the time of Calvin, cared for people with varied needs, both in the General Hospital and by the various Funds that had been established for this purpose.
> 
> Such examples from church history are worth noting. The church of today would be foolish to ignore the historical precedents of our spiritual forefathers.
> 
> Yet such examples require evaluation on our part. Did our forefathers act rightly? This question we attempt to answer now, with regard to the example of the deacons in Calvin’s Geneva.



Read the whole article:

http://www.rfpa.org/sb/TheStandardB...e4=82&issue4=633&article4=6327&searchresult=1


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Nov 6, 2006)

the best work online i found is at:
http://thirdmill.org/newfiles/ben_aalbers/PT.Aalbers.Justice.mercy.1.html
note, this is the first of 4 parts.

the two best books are Tim Keller's and George Grant's
my reading list is at:
http://dakotacom.net/~rmwillia/mm0.html


----------



## bill c. (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the start. I'll have to check out that book by Keller


----------

